# New Router, or Wifi Extender?



## Schmidt1989 (Jul 5, 2019)

Our router is the one provided to us by our ISP, Spectrum. We keep it in the living room and it works totally fine throughout the first floor and most of the second floor of our home. However, our master bedroom puts us at the farthest distance from it, and we frequently have wifi issues while laying in bed, across a variety of devices.

My question is would an aftermarket, expensive router fix this problem, or would a wifi extender really be the way to go? Also, I don't know what all these terms mean. Some advertise "Mulit-Operations Mode" or "Gigbit port". All we use the wifi for is a few Roku devices, three laptops, our phones, nest thermostats and smoke detector, and a ring doorbell.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I, likewise have a modem/router provided by Winstream, and it works fine in the near rooms, but not in the distant ones. I already had a Netgear Nighthawk triple band router, so I just tandem connected it to the WIndstream router and I have full coverage throughout the house and all the way to the barn which is quite a distance from the units. It may be one way to go if you can locate an inexpensive router online or at a garage sale.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a pricey router and it only does as good as what's it's closest to. The devices farthest away are either slower at times or get disconnected altogether.
A wifi extender would be the way to go.

This one was recommended to me: Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC PRO


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The Ubiquiti stuff works well, but it's a bear to set up. OP probably just needs a commercial range extender or repeater. Maybe try one of the mesh setups?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Try a WiFi Extender. 

Make sure it's dual band and is AC capable to support the latest, fastest wireless. It should support WEP and WPA/WPA2 protocols for security (i.e. password capable) if you choose to do so.


I recommend the type that plugs directly into a wall outlet. That way you can perhaps place it in a hallway at the top of your 2nd story steps. The placement of the extender should be that it can do two things: 1. Connect wireless-ly to your router and 2. Extend the signal to weak areas of your home.


This one or a similar one would suffice: https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wi-Fi-Range-Extender-EX3700/dp/B00R92CL5E/ref=sr_1_3?crid=8RQ2F3KOT7K9&keywords=wifi+extenders+signal+booster&qid=1574196612&s=electronics&sprefix=wifi+extender%2Celectronics%2C139&sr=1-3


A gigaport port is a high speed wired port. Not relevant in your issue. The multimode can mean different things, but one definition is "a device that can be a router or a Wifi access point," also not too relevant.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The Ubiquity is hands down the best wireless extender available in the market.
I installed a couple of hundred of them, using 4 of them in a 55.000 Sq ft Where houses and a lot of Beauty Salons.
The first one I installed was back in 2013, still works perfectly.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Schmidt1989 said:


> Our router is the one provided to us by our ISP, Spectrum. We keep it in the living room and it works totally fine throughout the first floor and most of the second floor of our home. However, our master bedroom puts us at the farthest distance from it, and we frequently have wifi issues while laying in bed, across a variety of devices.
> 
> My question is would an aftermarket, expensive router fix this problem, or would a wifi extender really be the way to go? Also, I don't know what all these terms mean. Some advertise "Mulit-Operations Mode" or "Gigbit port". All we use the wifi for is a few Roku devices, three laptops, our phones, nest thermostats and smoke detector, and a ring doorbell.


The router you have is a Modem/Wireless Router. Assuming of course that your ISP is connected to your house via cable or DSL. (Most likely cable.)

The Modem helps your router to talk to the ISP and vice verse. 

The Router allows your devices to talk to each other and to your ISP. Either by cable through the ports (usually 4 of them) or wirelessly (limited by your routers capabilities)

Using Cat6e or faster cable, you can have a much more stable and faster connections between devices and the router than you would on wireless. 

Wireless allows the convenience of picking up your device and walking between rooms, outdoors, etc and still be able to maintain a signal. 

There are different types of wireless connections, the current standard is 802.11AC which is also the fastest. 

Here is a good article on the different types of wireless connections as well as MIMO and MUMIMO. You can also view more articles on how to improve your home network by clicking on this: https://www.lifewire.com/learn-how-internet-network-4102756

Remember, you can only go as fast as the slowest link so, make sure that the your side of the router is as updated as possible and correctly set-up.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Based on the OP's layout, hard wiring would be a hassle compared to just plugging in a good range extender in the room below the master.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Based on the OP's layout, hard wiring would be a hassle compared to just plugging in a good range extender in the room below the master.


Very true. Or just getting a better router. Or even a Mesh Router. Just depends on the budget.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

> Or just getting a better router


Like I said in my post, a better router is not the answer. Doesn't help at all with distance. 
For that matter, an inexpensive plug in wifi extender doesn't do too much better.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> a better router is not the answer.


How far is your furthest room? My "better" router takes my signal a little over 500' to my shop. What have you shopped for as far as "better" routers go? Look into Netgear Nighthawk, triple band router. Not too expensive for the excellent job it does.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

All my stuff is in the basement near the front of the house. It's the only place I can put everything and it's where all the cable stuff is. One computer is in a back bedroom and I have a camera at the back of the house, outside. These are the two that are the farthest and give me the problems. 
Most of the time it's okay, but every now and then give me a problem. 
Maybe I'll update eventually or get an extender.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I would consider relocating the router on the main floor or to a more central location by running Cat5 cabling from all your "stuff". It doesn't care where it is located, but all your periphery cares where the router's antennas are located.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay, thanks! I'll look into that. I actually have a hole in my living room floor that we had to make years ago when we first got cable, in order to run the cable upstairs. I could pull it up thru there.


----------



## Schmidt1989 (Jul 5, 2019)

Okay all, we went with a relatively expensive wifi extender, but couldn't get it to set up properly, and decided to go with a mesh setup instead. They haven't come in yet, but I now have a new question. With the mesh setup, I understand it makes out modem/router just a modem. Would buying a better modem to run the mesh system off of be a the right move for better speed throughout the house?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

I recommend just trying your mesh setup with your original router. Then decide if it's good enough. Don't forget that replacing your router also depends on its capacity to work your existing Internet provider, Spectrum.


----------



## AndriyTalbot (Feb 3, 2020)

Personally I use a WiFi Extender.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Problem with extenders is that they're half duplex, which means every time your device has to send bits to the internet, it has to stop sucking bits down from the internet.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Another way to go on something like this that I have done a couple of times for friends is to run an ethernet cable from your router to the remote area... or as near as you can get... and set up a second router there in access point mode. If you have an old WiFi router around, which I bet most of us do, this is usually the cheapest solution. One thing... not all routers support access point mode so you need to see if any old one you might have does.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I was having the same problem as the original poster. I installed a mesh system from Eero. I bought four of the puck shaped units. One plugs directly into your router. The others just plug into wall outlets. I have a ranch house with a full basement which is 80' long. I put one puck in the basement, one in my master bedroom, and one out in my shop, which is a separate building, 2600 square feet, and about 20' from the house. I now get a strong consistent signal throughout the entire house and shop. Normal price from Best Buy is $249 for a three unit kit plus $99 for each additional unit. I bought them on sale for $159 and $69. You also can use a free app on your smart device to control everything that is logged onto your wifi. Very easy to install and works great.
Mike Hawkins


----------

